# Update Build 59



## Lareez (12. April 2005)

Moin erstma

Nach der installation des Updates hab ich leider immernoch ne fehlermeldung beim Looten !!

Könnt ihr mir da bitte helfen


----------



## B3N (12. April 2005)

Deinstalliere BLASC am besten mal komplett und installier es neu.


----------



## Serafyn (12. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Deinstalliere BLASC am besten mal komplett und installier es neu.
> [post="86167"][/post]​



Ich habe gestern die neue BLASC-Version installiert, der Client überträgt auch brav die Daten an Herold nach Beenden von WoW (sagt er zumindest), aber in der Datenbank bin ich immer noch lvl 22 und nicht lvl 38. Solange funzt BLASC schon nicht mehr bei mir. Hab alles Mögliche probiert. Der alte BLASC hat immer gesagt, er überträgt jetzt 500 Dateien. Der neue BLASC sagt nun, er überträgt 15 neue Dateien, das ist aber auch das Einzige, was sich geändert hat :/
Vielleicht wißt ihr Rat...

p.s. Lootbug hab ich nicht.

LG
Sera


----------



## Thurraz (12. April 2005)

so ..
meiner eins hat auch ein prob mit der neuen blasc version...

und gleich vorweg : selbst ein kompl. re-install von blasc brachte "nichts" 

schauts euch einfach hier mal an :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es tritt (scheinbar?) nur bei "neu" erstellen Chars auf... 
logge ich mit meinen anderen ein , ist alles in Ordnung





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
da ich wieder am comp bin kann ich bissel mehr dazu sagen

wenn ich mit den neuen chars einlogge, kommt diese meldung nicht..

die kommt wohl nur wenn ich chars erstelle...


----------



## Cebu (12. April 2005)

Kann ich bestätigen.

Hab einen neuen Char erstellt. Beim ersten einloggen (und nur beim ersten) kam bei mir exakt die selbe meldung.

Ist aber nicht weiter tragisch .)


----------



## B3N (13. April 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis, werden uns das ganze anschauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayer_ralf (14. April 2005)

Das problem mit dem Upload hab ich auch.
Die Upload-Funktion wird zwar aufgerufen, es werden aber keine Daten übertragen.
man.upload über die Herold Seite geht aber.
slayer_ralf


----------



## raba (14. April 2005)

Ich habe auch nach Deinstallation der 0.58 Version, dem Ausschneiden der BLASC-Profildaten aus der savedvaariables.lua und Neuinstallation der 0.59 Version das Lootproblem.
Also hab' ich im Moment das Addon ausgeschaltet.


Gruß
Raba




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

